# Aeropress vs V60 Question



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

Why is it that aeropress brews come out cloudy whereas v60 brews come out much clearer? Is it because the pressure created by the aeropress is squeezing something extra out of the coffee?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. Filter used

2. One is immersion brewing then pushed through a filter , the other is pour over , brewed by the weight of the coffee .

3. Grind if finer for aerporess for v60 ...some may get through as a result .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Aeropress paper filter doesn't take out all the coffee fines - hence the cloudiness. V60 is more efficient so much cleaner.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Also the aeropress has a kind of pressure release where the coffee mixture can actually come out of the side rather than going through the filter (this is intentional as otherwise it would have to burst through the paper I guess). If you're grinding too fine it's possible that's happening?


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

I had wondered if I was grinding too fine. I was using something like 1.6 on my feldgrind. I've not made a cup with the aeropress for a little while, I left it in my laptop bag which I then handed back to my employer a couple of months ago!


----------



## harrydog (Apr 28, 2021)

Massive re-vive-ish...

I have been told to cut down on caffeine so I am thinking about afternoon coffee as decaf. 
My normal tipple is espresso but too many. Now, would a decaf longer black drink be better via an AP or V60?
I don't have a coffee kettle so temperature would not be consistent. It's always possible to get a 60 for pennies, give it a try and see if I get on with it. 
Thoughts please oh cofaholics.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

harrydog said:


> Massive re-vive-ish...
> 
> I have been told to cut down on caffeine so I am thinking about afternoon coffee as decaf.
> My normal tipple is espresso but too many. Now, would a decaf longer black drink be better via an AP or V60?
> ...


 I'd go with an Aeropress if you don't have a gooseneck kettle. V60 takes a bit more input as you need to control the pour rate.

Your kettle will be temperature consistent, when it clicks off boil, brew.

If you need drinks bigger than ~200ml then maybe consider clever dripper, or invest in a goose neck kettle & V60.

Melitta one hole cones (white papers available in some supermarkets) & Kalita wave 185 work pretty well with a regular kettle & don't need such controlled pouring.


----------



## Dave_E (Jun 13, 2013)

MWJB said:


> I'd go with an Aeropress if you don't have a gooseneck kettle. V60 takes a bit more input as you need to control the pour rate.
> 
> Your kettle will be temperature consistent, when it clicks off boil, brew.
> 
> ...


 I currently use a gooseneck kettle with an inverted Aeropress, about 40 seconds off the boil, 12g coffee, 45 second bloom with about 45g water, top up to 200g, stir, invert, press, then top up to make 250g of coffee.

I used to drink it stronger but my teeth went black, I was saved by Colgate expert anti-stain whitening toothpaste. 😁


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Dave_E said:


> I currently use a gooseneck kettle with an inverted Aeropress, about 40 seconds off the boil, 12g coffee, 45 second bloom with about 45g water, top up to 200g, stir, invert, press, then top up to make 250g of coffee.
> 
> I used to drink it stronger but my teeth went black, I was saved by Colgate expert anti-stain whitening toothpaste. ????












coffee! ????


----------

